# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Registrazione contabile fattura acquisto auto intestata a snc

## PIERO5625

Ho acquistato un auto intestandola alla snc di cui sono socio con mia moglie.
Non riesco a capire come contabilmente devo registrare la fattura ed il relativo pagamento avvenuto con l'accensione di un finanziamento a rate.
ho capito che l'iva e' per il 40% deducibile,ma il il costo va tutto ad automezzi
e se no a quali voci devo imputarlo?
Grazie per il prezioso aiuto.
PIERO5625

----------


## Speedy

> Ho acquistato un auto intestandola alla snc di cui sono socio con mia moglie.
> Non riesco a capire come contabilmente devo registrare la fattura ed il relativo pagamento avvenuto con l'accensione di un finanziamento a rate.
> ho capito che l'iva e' per il 40% deducibile,ma il il costo va tutto ad automezzi
> e se no a quali voci devo imputarlo?
> Grazie per il prezioso aiuto.
> PIERO5625

  Esempio: imponibile 10.000 iva 2.000. Quindi:
D = Autovetture  11.200
D = IVA detraibile     800
A = Fornitore      12.000 
Per il finanziamento:
D = Fornitore                         12.000
A = Banca conto finanziamenti  12.000  (rate in conseguenza) 
Ciao

----------

